# In desperate need of info on Grants for Culinary School



## devildogchef2b (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm in need of any information anyone has regarding grants for school. I'm going to be attending Scottsdale Culinary Institute in July, and was shot down for a loan from Sally Mae, but need a way to pay for it. I am looking for any leads on grants so I don't have to owe as much. Thanks in advance for your help.

Jeff


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

Do you understand the difference between a grant, loan, and scholarship? Have you filled out your FAFSA? www.fastweb.com is the best place to start for scholarships, but they are scholarships not grants. I got about $2000 using fastweb but it took me about a year. Also www.scholarship.com and www.cookingschools.com are useful resources. The American Culinary Federation (www.acfchefs.com)and the National Restaurant Assoication (www.restaurant.org) also award money and www.risla.com is where I got the rest of my money for culinary school through their college bound loan. Finally look for achivement loans through your school, these are awarded based on GPA and keeping a 4.0 through college forgives the loan and you owe nothing.

Good Luck


----------



## chefmikesworld (Nov 17, 2002)

Although the info given is more than sufficient, for first year students RestaurantEdge.com offers a scholarship program also...info on website, click on HotLinks/RestaurantEdge Scholarship Fund on left hand side of home page...uniforms, tools, cash, subscriptions and more...

Chef Mike


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Is restaurantedge your site Mike?


----------



## chefmikesworld (Nov 17, 2002)

Hey Nicko,

No...I am on the Board and do research, writing, and am the consulting chef...not-for-paychecks I might add...I just love the business and I love to write...I have been with REdge for about 4 years now...

I also was honored to give away our first scholarship, I felt like Monty Hall...

We gave the two scholarship recipients cash prize, uniforms, garde manger kit, full knife set, subscriptions to a few different industry mags, food safety CD's among some other stuff...it was awesome...

I do have review and comment on the essays submitted by the scholarship hopefuls also.

Peace my friend,
Mike


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Click here and scroll down to the third post from the bottom or so; there's a bunch of links to information you might find useful.


----------

